# fahrradmitnahme in der bahn ::: kostenlos wenn verpackt???



## kon (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich suche eine Antwort auf die Frage ob/wann die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern im IC kostenlos ist. Eine definitive Aussage konnte ich leider nicht finden.

Die allgemeine Meinung ging in die Richtung das die Mitnahme kostenlos ist, wenn das Rad verpackt ist (Tasche oder Karton). Es gab auch die Aussage das man das Vorderrad rausbauen muss, damit das Fahrrad nicht mehr als Fahrrad sondern als Gepäck gilt. Einige Erfahrungsberichten zufolge scheint es auch von der Tagesform des Schaffners abzuhängen. 

Kennt sich da jemand genauer aus. die Beförderungsbedingungen der bahn hab ich mir auch mal zu gemüte geführt, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nun immer noch nicht. es gibt einmal einen passus über Traglast



> 7. Mitnahme von Handgepäck, Traglasten und Tieren
> 7.1 Traglast
> Neben Handgepäck darf der Reisende ein Stück Traglast mit sich führen. Traglasten sind Gegenstände,
> die  ohne Handgepäck zu sein  von einer Person getragen werden können. Im
> ...



klingt erstmal nach kostenloser mitnahme eines fahrrades (verpackt).

Später kommt dann der Abschnitt über Fahrräder.



> 8. Mitnahme von Fahrrädern
> 8.1 Mitnahmemöglichkeit
> Die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern ist in Zügen der Produktklasse C und in Zügen, die mit oder
> gekennzeichnet sind, möglich. Die Beförderung kann bei Platzmangel abgelehnt werden. In
> ...



Die Frage ist nun wann zählt mein Fahrrad nicht mehr als Fahrrad und fällt somit unter "Traglast"   

ich meine, wenn ich mein rad in ner transporttasche habe sieht der schaffner ja nicht was es ist. er kann es maximal erahnen. kann ich dem schaffner verbieten in die tasche zu schauen? oder lässt er mich dann gar nicht erst mitfahren?

soviele fragen. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

gruss
kon


----------



## Phil81 (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Laufräder rausnimmst und das ganze Verpackst ist es ein Gepäckstück und kann selbst im ICE Problemlos mitgenommen werden.

Habe von Rose eine Fahhradtasche wo alles bequem reinpasst. Diese hat auch genau die Grösse der Tür einbuchtung im ICE.

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3354

Ansonsten ein Kumpel hat es auch einfach schonmal in Müllsäcke eingepackt. Auch hier gab es keine Probleme. 

Man sollte aber um sich selber Stress zu sparen mit so grossem Sperrigem Gepäck die Kernzeiten möglichst meiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (22. Mai 2008)

ok, ganz kurz noch zum Hintergrund meiner frage.

ich pendle täglich zwischen magdeburg und halle. fahrzeit mit ic knapp 50min. wenn ich mein rad mitnehme (um dann vom bahnhof zur arbeit zu fahren) fahr ich aktuell regionalbahn, fahrzeit ca. 1:10h. könnt ich also mein rad mit in den ic fahren hätte ich täglich 40min mehr freizeit  

laufräder rausnehmen geht nur vorn, da mein rad nen singlespeeder mit schraubachse hinten ist. reicht das auch aus?

ich hab noch nie so eine fahrradtasche in der Hand gehabt. ich bräuchte irgendwas was sich klein zusammenfalten lässt, sodass es in den rucksack passt. die transporttasche muss auch nicht gepolstert sein oder zig innentaschen haben. prinzipiell brauch ich bloß ne große plastehülle. gibts da was?


----------



## besos (22. Mai 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Laufräder rausnimmst und das ganze Verpackst ist es ein Gepäckstück und kann selbst im ICE Problemlos mitgenommen werden.
> 
> Habe von Rose eine Fahhradtasche wo alles bequem reinpasst. Diese hat auch genau die Grösse der Tür einbuchtung im ICE.
> 
> ...



Muß man da die Pedale und den Lenker abschrauben? Sieht ansonsten ganz gut aus.


----------



## Romarius (22. Mai 2008)

so ne fahrradtasche kostet 84.- zzgl versand. die oben genannten karten bei der bahn kosten zw 6-9.- ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr geld zum wegwerfen habt, aber nach meinen rechenkünsten kann man ne ganze weile sich offizielle fahrradkarten kaufen bis man auf die ca 90.- kommt.
(tägliche pendelr natürlich mal ausgenommen).

generell find ich die preise von 6-9 pro fahrt fair.


----------



## kon (22. Mai 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> so ne fahrradtasche kostet 84.- zzgl versand. die oben genannten karten bei der bahn kosten zw 6-9.- ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr geld zum wegwerfen habt, aber nach meinen rechenkünsten kann man ne ganze weile sich offizielle fahrradkarten kaufen bis man auf die ca 90.- kommt.
> (tägliche pendelr natürlich mal ausgenommen).
> 
> generell find ich die preise von 6-9 pro fahrt fair.



beim pendeln wird es wie du schon sagst teuer. ich müßte 8euro pro fahrt zahlen. macht 16euro/tag = 80euro/woche = ca. 352euro/monat

von fair kann ja wohl keine rede sein. wenn ich sehe ich muss für mein 7kg rennrad 8euro zuzahlen, während andere 30kg monstertrolleys (die, die nur noch quer zwischen den sitzen durchpassen weil sie so breit sind) für lau mitnehmen. und sperrig sind die dinger auch.


----------



## Phil81 (22. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist das ein ICE keine Fahrräder mitnimmt.

Ein IC schon.

Zu dem von dir beschriebenem Einsatz ist die Tasche dann auch nicht zu gebrauchen. Da wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nicht wie man das am besten lösst. Vieleicht mal bei nem schneider nen art Überwurf schneidern lassen. Laufrad raus. Lenker gerade. Und nen Überwurf drüber und reintragen.


In der Tasche von Rose müssen die Pedale nicht unbedingt ab. Würde ich aber zum Schutz der Laufräder schon machen. Lenker muss ab sonst passt es nicht rein.


----------



## max33 (22. Mai 2008)

Kann man des nicht inwie anders verpacken? irgendwas was gratis ist?


----------



## kuhfleck (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich stand vor kurzem vor einem ganz ähnlichen Problem und habe für meinen Seelenfrieden (Täglichern ärger mit Bahnpersonal vermeinden...) nur zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden.
Entweder ein altes, nicht mehr zu klauen würdiges, Fahrrad dauerhaft an den Bahnhof der Arbeitsstelle oder die version für die ich mich entschieden hab - KLAPPRAD  

LG

Michael


----------



## make65 (22. Mai 2008)

> ch pendle täglich zwischen magdeburg und halle. fahrzeit mit ic knapp 50min. wenn ich mein rad mitnehme (um dann vom bahnhof zur arbeit zu fahren) fahr ich aktuell regionalbahn, fahrzeit ca. 1:10h. könnt ich also mein rad mit in den ic fahren hätte ich täglich 40min mehr freizeit



Also komplett zusammengebaut wird's wohl schwierig mit dem Transport als Gepäckstück. Und wenn Du Laufräder/Lenker/Pedale 2x täglich ein- und ausbauen musst verbringst Du die Zeit eben nicht im Zug sondern mit dem zusammenbau Deines Rades --> bringt meiner meinung nach eher nichts.


----------



## kon (22. Mai 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Also komplett zusammengebaut wird's wohl schwierig mit dem Transport als Gepäckstück. Und wenn Du Laufräder/Lenker/Pedale 2x täglich ein- und ausbauen musst verbringst Du die Zeit eben nicht im Zug sondern mit dem zusammenbau Deines Rades --> bringt meiner meinung nach eher nichts.



also mehr als vorderrad rausbauen sollte nicht nötig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (22. Mai 2008)

Stell doch einfach ein altes bike am Zielbahnhof ab, welches du jeden Abend zurück lässt ?


----------



## Ulysse (27. Mai 2008)

> Kann man des nicht inwie anders verpacken? irgendwas was gratis ist?


 Um bei der Heimfahrt im ICE nach Mehrtagestouren oder um nach Alpen X keine Probleme in Italien oder Ösiland zu bekommen, habe ich mein fahrrad immer so verpackt:
Im Supermarkt eine Rolle Frischhaltefolie gekauft, am dazugehörigen Papierkontainer grosse Kartons oder Packmaterial mitgenommen, Räder und Pedale demontiert, Lenker geradegestellt. Jetzt Rahmen mit kartons gepolstert, links und rechts davon die Laufräder ebenfalls gesichert und das Ganze mit der Frischhaltefolie fixiert. Mit etwas handwerklichen Geschick lässt sich noch ein im Hotel gekl ***** Kleiderbügel als Tragegriff integrieren. Ergibt ein unansehnliches  Paket, das aber nicht mehr als Bike zu erkennen und problemlos als Reisegepäck durchgeht.Hat bisher immer geklappt 
Am Zielbahnhof kann das Ganze in der Altpapiertonne /Mülltonneverstaut werden


----------



## nick1 (3. Juni 2008)

hallo Kon, 
ich habe auch das große "Gück" pendler zu sein. soweit ich weiss, ist die fahrradmitnahme in den stoßzeiten kostenplichtig. der grund ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass die züge auch ohne fahrräder schon proppe voll sind. und genau aus diesem grund finde ich diese regelung auch sehr sinnvoll. natürlich haben andere reisende schwerere gepäckstücke und fahren die gleichen züge. aber i.d.R. sind das keine pendler, sondern solche leute die den zug als transportmittel in den urlaub nutzten. und die zahlen ja auch pro fahrt weit mehr, als du mit deiner monatskarte/jahreskarte. bei mir ist das ca. der 4fache preis. 
aber ich schweife vom thema ab. 

die zwei SINNVOLLEN möglichkeiten sind ja schon dargestellt worden.

1. schrottbike (ich bekomme meine immer bei der jährlichen auktion der liegengebliebenen räder bei der polizei...und das für unter 10,-)
2. die nobelvariante..... klapprad..... und das ist zu jeder zeit, da verpackt und kleingefaltet, KOSTENFREI.... nur leider kostet es zw. 1 und 2 mal deine monatlichen 352,-die du aber in zukunft sparst

bei beiden alternativen hast du aber den nicht zu unterschätzenden vorteil, dass du von deinen mitpendlern augrund deines mitten im weg abgestellten 7kg fahrrades nicht gehasst wirst!!!!

ich kann dich gut verstehen, dass du am liebsten mit deinem geliebten bike zu fahren. mir geht es genau so. mein fully wäre mir auf dem weg zum bahnhof auch lieber als die alte versiffte kiste die ich für diesen weg nehme. der vorteil ist aber: den drecksbock klaut dir auch niemand am bahnhof. die schlepperei eines auch noch so kleinen klapprades ist mir einfach zu nervig. und fahrräder nerven spätestens, wenn mitten im berufsverkehr eine ganze gruppe freizeitradler die ganzen gänge versperrt.


----------



## kuhfleck (3. Juni 2008)

nick1 schrieb:


> ich kann dich gut verstehen, dass du am liebsten mit deinem geliebten bike zu fahren. mir geht es genau so. mein fully wäre mir auf dem weg zum bahnhof auch lieber als die alte versiffte kiste die ich für diesen weg nehme. der vorteil ist aber: den drecksbock klaut dir auch niemand am bahnhof. die schlepperei eines auch noch so kleinen klapprades ist mir einfach zu nervig. und fahrräder nerven spätestens, wenn mitten im berufsverkehr eine ganze gruppe freizeitradler die ganzen gänge versperrt.



Hallo, 
ich habe mir, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ein Klapprad zugelegt.
Ich bin nach ein paar Tagen suchen auf das Strida gekommen.
http://www.strida.de

Es hat in meinen Augen ein paar entscheidende Vorteile gegenüber anderen Klapprädern.
1. Es ist nicht so teuer (Hab 370 EUR für ein "Vorführrad" bezahlt)
2. Es hat einen Keilriemen (Keine Versifften Klamotten durch Kettenschmiere)
3. Man kann es zusammengeklappt schieben (Dann wie ein Einrad)
4. Man kommt immer schnell ins Gespräch (kann auch ein Nachteil sein )
5. Man fällt garantiert mehr auf als mit nem Fully

Einziger Nachteil: Es hat KEINE SCHALTUNG (Daran arbeite ich aber!)

Also ich hab mein Strida lieb - anderst als mein MTB aber eben auch...

Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Michael


----------

